# VW MFD Radio Navigation



## jwarder (Dec 22, 2005)

Ive got an MFD Radio Navigation System. I need to change the language from German into English. When the system boots up all I get is the this message: Die CD ist neicht geeignet. Legen sie bitte eine geeigne CD-ROM fur Volkswagen Navigation system MFD ein.
also i cannot turn the radio sound up it is very low.
Please help me lol.
Jack


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VW MFD Radio Navigation (jwarder)*

Jack,
You need to boot up a map cd to be able to access the navigation settings. That will allow you to change all the settings you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IM me for more details.


----------



## MaiPmpdRde (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: VW MFD Radio Navigation (GS Audio)*

I just got a VW navi, but I dont have a map cd for the US. Im hoping when i get it installed I dont have the same problem as the last guy. But anyway where can I get the CDs that I need that will work for it? its a version D, i guess made by blaupunkt...


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VW MFD Radio Navigation (MaiPmpdRde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaiPmpdRde* »_I just got a VW navi, but I dont have a map cd for the US. Im hoping when i get it installed I dont have the same problem as the last guy. But anyway where can I get the CDs that I need that will work for it? its a version D, i guess made by blaupunkt... 

Sharlene......IM me to discuss. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaiPmpdRde (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: VW MFD Radio Navigation (GS Audio)*

hey GS ive tried to im you, but i cant seem to catch you on here. Email would be easier. [email protected] 
Sharlene


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VW MFD Radio Navigation (MaiPmpdRde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaiPmpdRde* »_hey GS ive tried to im you, but i cant seem to catch you on here. Email would be easier. [email protected] 
Sharlene









Just sent you an instant message.


----------



## kingrim (Feb 18, 2012)

*hi there*

i was looking all over the net to find Map CD for MFD i just bought a 2002 passat with oem MFD vw navigator.

Can u help me plz


----------

